# Signs of dehydration



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Dehydration occurs when the total body water is less than normal. Usually it involves loss of both water and electrolytes, which are minerals such as sodium, chloride and potassium. During illness, dehydration may be caused by an inadequate fluid intake. Fever increases the loss of water.

When there is not enough body water, fluid shifts out of the body cells to compensate, leaving the cells deficient in necessary water. This leads to dehydration. The severity of the dehydration is based on the magnitude of these body water shifts.

Dehydration is caused by either a lack of food or water intake or an increase in water loss through illness or injury.

*What to Watch For*

Signs of dehydration include:

Loss of skin elasticity
Lethargy
Depression
Sunken eyes
Dry gums
Increased heart rate
Slow capillary refill time

*Diagnosis*

Physical examination findings can help determine if dehydration is present.

A common but inaccurate way to diagnose dehydration is based on skin elasticity. When the skin along the back is gently lifted, it should immediately return to the normal position. In a dehydrated animal, the skin does not return to normal quickly. The speed of return to normal position can help determine the severity of the dehydration.

Blood tests such as a complete blood count and biochemistry profile are important to try to find the underlying cause of the dehydration but may not reveal if dehydration is present.

The most important tests are a packed cell volume and total blood protein test. These tests are done on a blood sample and can help reveal if dehydration is present.

If the packed cell volume and total protein are elevated, dehydration is present.

Determining the concentration of the urine can also help determine if the pet is dehydrated and if the kidneys are affected.

*Treatment*

The treatment for dehydration is to supplement the body with fluids. It is often not possible for an ill pet to ingest sufficient water to correct dehydration. Fluids are typically administered as an injection. The most efficient method of re-hydration is through intravenous fluids. This requires hospitalization as well as an intravenous catheter.

Fluid replacement is done slowly to allow the body to compensate and slowly replenish tissues starved of fluid.

*Home Care and Prevention*

There is no home care for dehydration. If you suspect that your pet is dehydrated, prompt care is recommended.

Some animals can be treated with subcutaneous fluids at home, after an initial diagnosis and treatment. Ask your veterinarian if this is an option and have him/her show you how to administer injectable fluids at home.

Make sure your dog eats and drinks normally. The best way to prevent dehydration is to have your pet examined and treated early if an illness occurs. For sick pets, preventing dehydration may be difficult but if promptly treated, can result in recovery.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Good thread!!! Now that we are in the summer months, this is something that everybody needs to keep an eye on. It hit 114 here last week, I think there was a heat wave over the west coast too. I have family out in Cali and it reached 108 in their city, the crappy part was that nobody has A/C because it never gets hot there. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Good thread!!! Now that we are in the summer months, this is something that everybody needs to keep an eye on. It hit 114 here last week, I think there was a heat wave over the west coast too. I have family out in Cali and it reached 108 in their city, the crappy part was that nobody has A/C because it never gets hot there. Good luck everyone!


Here in the PacNW we just recently reached the mid 70's 3 consecutive days in a row, so I won't put on my worry hat just yet.

Good post btw. We had to get Brutus hydrated a few years back, but instead of IV, they gave him a hunchback water bubble under his skin that he could slowly absorb. Was kind of weird.


----------

